# Überraschung beim Spielekauf..



## chickenwingattack (14. August 2016)

*Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Hallo Zusammen,

mit 30 bin ich aus dem Zockeralter größtenteils draußen, weswegen ich Spiele nur noch beim Steamsale kaufe wenn sie paar Euros kosten. Durch die MediaMarkt Aktion letzt sicherte ich mich mir jetzt aber für 50 Euro  "Doom", "Black Ops 3" und "FarCry4". Ich freute mich neben dem Preis natürlich auch darüber mal wieder was ins Regal stellen zu können  Doch beim Auspacken war ich etwas überrascht. Black Ops 3 kam auf 6 DVD´s, erinnerte mich an das Akte X Spiel mit 7 CD´s haha. Doch bei Doom lag neben der leeren Aussparung für eine DVD nur ein Wisch mit dem Steam Code.

Mal ernsthaft, ich hasse die Sätze die mit "Früher war alles besser" beginnen, aber eine Leere Hülle mit nur einem Code??? Hat es nicht einmal für ein 4 seitiges Artbook gereicht? Früher waren die Spiele in Pappkartons mit Gedruckten Anleitungen (in denen auf 60 Seiten alle Einheiten genau beschrieben waren ) , dem Spiel und oftmals Gimmicks und wenn diese der letzte Müll waren. Dass letztendlich überall gespart wird meinetwegen, das Anleitungen oft per pdf dazugelegt werden okay, drucken&binden kostet. Aber dass man letztendlich gar keinen Datenträger bekommt? Was mach ich wenn ich zocken will und der PC kein Internet hat oder Steam abgeschaltet wird etc. Ich finde diese Entwicklung nicht wirklich positiv....... Wie seht ihr dass? Ist das der Lauf der Zeit oder Sparzwang bis zum Ende?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt.

Spiele und Software wird heute fast ausschließlich digital erworben, sprich man kauft nur noch den Key (= Nutzungslizenz, streng genommen kaufst du die Software nicht sondern nur das Recht sie zu benutzen). Artbooks, Gebrauchsanleitungen usw. gibts dann per PDF beim Download dabei oder kosten gleich extra.

Ich finde das auch sehr besch...eiden da diese Art der Softwarenutzung auch viele Nachteile mit sich bringt aber die Leute stehn halt größtenteils drauf da es viele Bequemlichkeiten bringt - und nicht zuletzt da die Industrie über Jahre dahin gedrängt und es angepriesen hat weil es natürlich wie du schon sagst billiger ist und man auf ganz neue Arten seine Kundschaft gängeln kann... wundere dich beispielsweise nicht, wenn dein Spiel niht funktioniert wenn du mal offline bist - der "Onlinezwang" ist nämlich auch groß in Mode. Oder wenn du mal spielen willst und das Spiel nicht funktioniert weil erst zwingend ein Update geladen werden muss... auch nett (das letzte Update von "DOOM" war gepflegte 12 GB groß!).

Als ebenfalls jemand jenseits der 30 der es damals schön fand einen Datenträger einzulegen und loszuspielen sind manche Dinge zwar komfortabler geworden (vor allem mit ner 200 MBit-Standleitung...) aber ich habe mich auch schon über vieles geärgert.
Gut, dass man ab einem gewissen Alter nicht mehr die zeit hat wie mit 15 Jahren jeden Tag Stunden zu zocken...


----------



## azzih (14. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Früher hat man schon teilweise ganz nice Boxen samt schönen Handbüchern und Artworks bekommen. Allerdings ist heutzutage Retailkauf halt auch ziemlich tot, gerade am PC. Hat auch seine guten Seiten, so bekommt man heute durch Keys ein neues Spiel meist für 25-35€ und hat mit massigen Sales die Möglichkeit auch recht neue Spiele sehr günstig zu erwerben.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin dann will ich heute auch kein DJ spielen mit 8DVDs aus ner Box, da lad ich schneller runter und muss net als daneben stehen. Hab mein Bluray Laufwerk bestimmt seit 2 Jahren auch nicht mehr benutzt. Optische Laufwerke werden genau wie Retail ihr Nischendasein fristen. Natürlich ärgerlich das Ganze für Leute die extra Retail kaufen und dann doch laden müssen. Allerdings würd ich heute auch nirgendwo hinziehen, wo ich kein gescheites Internet bekomme, ist wie ein Strom- und Wasseranschluss, würd ja auch keine Wohnung beziehen wo das nicht am Start wäre...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings würd ich heute auch nirgendwo hinziehen, wo ich kein gescheites Internet bekomme, ist wie ein Strom- und Wasseranschluss, würd ja auch keine Wohnung beziehen wo das nicht am Start wäre...



Das Problem ist wenn man aus diversen anderen Gründen keine solche Wahl hat. Bis vor 3 Jahren hatte ich grade mal ~DSL2000 - wenn da ein Patch für Doom erscheint wie der letzte muss der Rechner erst mal 12-16 Stunden runterladen bis man wieder spielen kann. Ganz großes Kino.
Ich habe zwar wo ich jetzt wohne das große Glück Zugang zum Kabelnetz zu haben (über Kupfer/Telekom geht auch hier nur DSL6000) und damit Bandbreite ohne Ende aber wer keine Chance hat an einen Breitbandanschluss zu kommen, und das sind in Deutschland leider immer noch sehr viele Leute, hat hier schlechte Karten.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Ich finde das eine Schweinerei! Wenn man Retail kauft kann man eigentlich auch erwarten das DVDs enthalten sind. Unabhängig davon ob und wieviel man später noch herunterladen muß.
Das mit den fehlenden Anleitungen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Aber neue Spiele die noch ohne Internet funktionieren kenne ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



chickenwingattack schrieb:


> mit 30 bin ich aus dem Zockeralter größtenteils draußen....



ähem...Hallo? 43 und spiele seit es "Pong" gibt


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ähem...Hallo? 43 und spiele seit es "Pong" gibt


Das war auch das erste Videospiel was ich gespielt habe. Bin 40. 
Kenne auch welche die zocken noch mit 60.


----------



## chickenwingattack (15. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ähem...Hallo? 43 und spiele seit es "Pong" gibt



ich meine damit dass ich mit 15 jede freie Minute gezockt habe, aber mittlerweile sind es paar Stunden in der Woche. Einmal weil das Interesse nachgelassen hat und man sich um mehr Sachen wie mit 15 kümmern muss


----------



## GeneralGonzo (15. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ähem...Hallo? 43 und spiele seit es "Pong" gibt



45 hier - ebenfalls Pong Generation  Kenne so ziemlich jedes Game der 80er, Spielhallenzeug der 70er - 80er, danach wurde esetwas ruhiger durch Ausbildung, Bund, Job, Familie etc....
Bin aber immr noch am Start und kaufe mir auch am liebsten Retail in Box, um was ins Regal zu stellen. Kostet meist das gleiche wie bie Steam, aber selbst wenn keine DVD enthalten sein sollte, so hat man noch die Box.
Positives Beispiel zuletzt: Warhammer Total War. Gabs bei MM als Steel Box mit kleinem Handbuch und Tipps (ca. 30 Seiten) für gleiches Geld wie den Code via Steam. War ich sehr überrascht von.


----------



## Marule (15. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Auf dem PC ist eine schnelle Anbindung durch den fast digital Zwang ein Muss. Bei Konsolen kann man auch mit retail Leben, jedoch sind da auch oft große Patches notwendig häufig 

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Slowy86 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Ich schließe mich da (un)-gern meinen Vorredner an. Mal abgesehen von solchen Vertriebskunststücken á la DOOM (~ 35 GiB Download, DVD mit 7 GiB inkl. Steam), ist die Preispolitik schon sehr skurril. Bei Steam aktuell 59,99 €, im MM jedoch für ganze 25 € ? Das gleiche Treiben im PSN. 

Ich stelle mir jedoch auch zunehmend die Frage, was passiert, wenn beispielsweise Steam eingestellt werden würde. Welche Titel, die ich noch auf CDs/ DVDs habe, kann ich dann auch wirklich noch spielen? Das Gleiche auf PS4 oder XBone. Das Ganze wird dann noch durch solche "Perlen" wie Tony Hawk´s Pro Skater 5 pervertiert, in dem man einen day-one patch downloaden darf, der größer als die Daten auf der Bluray ist. Vorbei also die Zeiten, in denen man einfach das Spiel einlegt bzw. installiert und loszocken kann?! 

Man muss dazu sagen, dass Patches bei Multiplayer- bzw. PVP-Titeln noch akzeptabel sind. Problem ist dabei, dass ich teilweise dazu gezwungen werde, soetwas zu laden, auch wenn ich nur offline spielen will. Hat man also die Konsole nicht ständig im "Ruhezustand", in dem diese Updates im Hintergrund laden kann (das gleiche gilt ja letztlich auch für Steam usw.), so kann ich erstmal Ladebalken anschauen. Gerade wenn man eher mal spontan zocken will, wird einem die Spontaneität sogleich genommen. Eine teilweise schreckliche Entwicklung meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Slowy86 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir jedoch auch zunehmend die Frage, was passiert, wenn beispielsweise Steam eingestellt werden würde. Welche Titel, die ich noch auf CDs/ DVDs habe, kann ich dann auch wirklich noch spielen?



Gar nichts mehr. Hast du so bei der Anmeldung von Steam akzeptiert.


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> SOWEIT DIES NACH EINSCHLÄGIGEM RECHT ZULÄSSIG IST, HAFTEN WEDER VALVE,  VALVE EU NOCH IHRE LIZENZGEBER ODER DEREN JEWEILIGE VERBUNDUNTERNEHMEN  BZW. DIE FÜR VALVE ODER VALVE EU TÄTIGEN LEISTUNGSANBIETER GLEICH IN  WELCHER ART FÜR JEGLICHE VERLUSTE ODER SCHÄDEN, DIE SICH AUS DER NUTZUNG  ODER DER UNMÖGLICHKEIT DER NUTZUNG VON STEAM-LEISTUNGEN, IHRES  BENUTZERKONTOS, IHRER ABONNEMENTS UND DER VERTRAGSGEGENSTÄNDLICHEN  INHALTE UND LEISTUNGEN ERGEBEN.
> [...]
> Valve ist berechtigt, Ihr Benutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes  Abonnement/bestimmte Abonnements in den folgenden Fällen jederzeit zu  löschen: (a) Valve stellt generell die Bereitstellung von Abonnements  für Abonnenten in einer vergleichbaren Situation ein [...] haben Sie keinerlei Anspruch  auf eine Erstattung von Zahlungen, insbesondere haben Sie keinen  Anspruch auf eine Erstattung von Abonnementgebühren oder von in Ihrer  Steam-Börse (Steam Wallet) vorhandenem, nicht verbrauchtem Guthaben.



Wenn Steam mal nicht funktioniert oder tatsächlich mal ganz dichtmachen sollte ist alles weg ohne Anspruch auf Ersatz.
Gut, dass heute niemand mehr AGBs liest.


----------



## Slowy86 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gar nichts mehr. Hast du so bei der Anmeldung von Steam akzeptiert.
> 
> 
> Wenn Steam mal nicht funktioniert oder tatsächlich mal ganz dichtmachen sollte ist alles weg ohne Anspruch auf Ersatz.
> Gut, dass heute niemand mehr AGBs liest.



Naja, das ist vielleicht etwas zu einfach gesagt. Wenn ich mir ein Backup per Steam anlege, müsste ich dann nicht auch ohne Steamserver das Spiel erneut installieren und im Singleplayer spielen können?(solange man einen Steaminstaller hat)

Dass ich möglicherweise keinen Anspruch auf Onlinefunktionen haben werde, ist klar. Darum geht es mir aber primär nicht.

Zudem steht ein wichtiger Passus vor dem von dir zitierten Absatz.
*Nr. 7 Steam Nutzungsvertrag:*


> DIESER ABSCHNITT SCHRÄNKT DIE UNABDINGAREN VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZRECHTE, DIE NACH DEM RECHT IHRES WOHNSITZ-MITGLIEDSSTAATES VORGESCHRIEBEN SIND, NICHT EIN. INSBESONDERE ABSCHNITTE 7.A, B UND C GELTEN NICHT FÜR IN DER EU ANSÄSSIGE ABONNENTEN. (eigene Hervorhebung)


Da müsste man also mal überprüfen, wie das dann für EU-ansässige aussieht. Das ist aber eher was für Juristen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Slowy86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Backup per Steam anlege, müsste ich dann nicht auch ohne Steamserver das Spiel erneut installieren und im Singleplayer spielen können?(solange man einen Steaminstaller hat)



Hmmm ist vielleicht dann möglich aber drauf wetten würde ich nicht dass das funktioniert (und die allerwenigsten dürften derartige Backups haben schätze ich).


----------



## Slowy86 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmmm ist vielleicht dann möglich aber drauf wetten würde ich nicht dass das funktioniert (und die allerwenigsten dürften derartige Backups haben schätze ich).



Ich werde das am Wochenende vielleicht mal ausprobieren, das Backup liegt schon mal auf dem NAS  Ich bin aber auch erst durch diesen Thread darauf aufmerksam geworden. Abseits von Windows und üblichen wichtigen Dateien habe ich die Steambibliothek bisher garnicht auf dem Schirm gehabt...

Falls jemand mal nachlesen will:

Using the Steam Backup Feature - How To's - Wissensdatenbank - Steam Support


----------



## T-Drive (16. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kenne auch welche die zocken noch mit 60.



 Jep, ,

Nur 35 GB runterladen und die Platte mit über 50 GB zuschütten für ein einziges Game (Doom), auf sowas hab ich keinen Bock. Diese Datenmenge/Ladezeitaufwand fürs rumballern seh ich nicht (mehr) ein. Zum Glück gibts GOG


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du ein Spiel nicht mehr Spielen kannst, weil der Installer auf der Disc seinen Dienst verweigert und nicht mehr mit aktuellen bzw. Zukünftigen Systemen kompatiel ist, ist sehr viel Warhscheinlicher, als dass Steam dicht macht. Denn ersteres ist mir schon öfters passiert. Letzteres aber natürlich noch nicht. Im Gegenteil, seit es Steam und co. gibt hatte ich nie mehr Probleme, alte Spiele zu installieren, da dies Sache des stets aktuellen Steam Clients ist und nicht mehr von dem Spiel selbst abhängig ist.


----------



## chickenwingattack (16. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Sollte Steam jemals dicht machen, seine AGB nutzen oder was auch immer..... Dann lebe ich weiter . Wie gesagt ich kaufe das meiste erst wenn es fast umsonst ist wie mal Max Payne 3 für 3,50. Daher hat mein Steam Account vllt ein Wert von 120 Euro. Nicht egal aber schade wärs. Dann würde ich alte Sachen auspacken aus meiner (physikalischen) Spielesammlung. Etwas Alarmstufe Rot, Max Payne 1 oder Half Life Generation . Ob ich es natürlich unter Win 10 zu laufen kriegen würde wäre was anderes


----------



## BarFly (17. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Hallo,



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das war auch das erste Videospiel was ich gespielt habe. Bin 40.
> Kenne auch welche die zocken noch mit 60.


Hallo,


T-Drive schrieb:


> Jep, ,


Und auch hier - Jau (62)



> Nur 35 GB runterladen und die Platte mit über 50 GB zuschütten für ein einziges Game (Doom), auf sowas hab ich keinen Bock. Diese Datenmenge/Ladezeitaufwand fürs rumballern seh ich nicht (mehr) ein. Zum Glück gibts GOG


Einerseits bedaure ich die Reduzierung auf die elektronische Bibliothek bei Büchern, Filmen, Musik oder Spielen, andrerseits spart man Platz, Resourcen....
Bei Spielen - Boxen sind wunderbar und  vor allem die alten Boxen machen optisch auch was her, aber wohin damit? Platz ist endlich.
Musik kaufe ich meist auf Vinyl,  horch sie aber meist via Computer - Downloadcode macht es einfach.
Meine CDs sind fast alle gerippt (Flac UND 192 vbr MP3) und die Scheiben, Inlets Heftchen etc. in Ordnern aufgeräumt. Die Hüllen im gelben Sack.
Bücher kaufe ich auch überwiegend als E-Book
Filme habe ich nicht so viele, die aber als DVD.
Da man aber vieles, vor allem Konzerte, aus den verschiedenen Mediatheken downloaden bzw. direkt (bei mir am Computer) mitschneiden kann. Ist der Anteil den ich nur elektronisch habe auch recht hoch.
Meine Zeitschriften - Abos lese ich auch fast alle als E-Paper und die letzte (Sterne & Weltraumâ€‹) will ich eigentlich auch umstellen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: man kann nicht ein Spiel in DVD Box verkaufen und nur einen Zettel mit Downloadanleitung rein tun. 
Ist doch genauso wie wenn man einen Eierkarton kauft und die Packung aufmacht und man keine Eier vorfindet.  Mit dem Hinweis man kann sich ja die Eier beim Bauern abholen. Ok, hinkt ein wenig der Vergleich, aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## tandel (17. August 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: man kann nicht ein Spiel in DVD Box verkaufen und nur einen Zettel mit Downloadanleitung rein tun.
> Ist doch genauso wie wenn man einen Eierkarton kauft und die Packung aufmacht und man keine Eier vorfindet.  Mit dem Hinweis man kann sich ja die Eier beim Bauern abholen. Ok, hinkt ein wenig der Vergleich, aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.



So lange es drauf steht, ist doch ok. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren ein paar Spiele in Verpackung sogar inkl. DVD gekauft, da vor Ort billiger und kein Sale in Sicht. DVD und Hülle etc. habe ich direkt entsorgt und nur den Code aktiviert.


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Selber schuld, wenn du dir so einen Triple-A-Müll kaufst. Gibt so tolle Indiegames wie SOMA und Amnesia DRM-frei und auch Qualitätsware auf Datenträger wie die Gothic- und Risen-Trilogie.


----------



## chickenwingattack (8. September 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wenn du dir so einen Triple-A-Müll kaufst. Gibt so tolle Indiegames wie SOMA und Amnesia DRM-frei und auch Qualitätsware auf Datenträger wie die Gothic- und Risen-Trilogie.



Toller Ratschlag..


----------



## Morrey (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Ich habe mich mit diesem neuen Trend auch erst sehr schwer getan, wollte immer alles im Regal stehen haben... aber leider geht das ja nun so gar nicht mehr.
Ich habe mich lange gegen Steam & co gewehrt... insbesondere da man Spiele die einem nicht gefallen nicht einfach wieder verkaufen kann.

Naja, aber ich versuche das beste draus zu machen und die Vorteile zu sehen. Meine Schränke sind ohnehin mit Special Editionen und PlayStation Spielen zum bersten gefüllt, so muss ich für die PC Games zumindest nichts aussortieren. 
In der Kombination günstiger Spiele-Keys aus dem Humble Bundle und von Gameladen bin ich zur Zeit ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Wie habe ich damals meine Spielepackungen geliebt.

Bin mittlerweile 35 Jahre jung und Spieler seit Amiga 500. Damals war mein erstes Highlight "Street Fighter 2 Turbo". Wie oft habe ich mir die Anleitungen als Bett-Lektüre zu Gemüte gezogen 
Später waren es dann Spiele wie "Outlaws" oder "The Dig", welche sich in mein Regal einreihten.

Dennoch wird man einfach älter und die Staubfänger mussten Blumen-Vasen und Bilderrahmen weichen...

Ich schließe mich aber an, dass so eine digitale Sammlung zwar irgendwo ganz nett ist, aber was "echtes" in der Hand zu halten auch nicht schlecht war. Aber aus Sicht des Herstellers ist es ja eine ganz wunderbare Sache: der Euro hat die Preise verdoppelt und Ausgaben für Materialien haben sie auch nicht mehr. Win-Win


----------



## config (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*

Die Verpackungen haben heutzutage einfach kein Mehrwert mehr...


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Überraschung beim Spielekauf..*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das war auch das erste Videospiel was ich gespielt habe. Bin 40.
> Kenne auch welche die zocken noch mit 60.



Der Vater eines Freundes hat mit seinen fast 70 Jahren, so um die 4600 Stunden Skyrim auf dem Tacho. Und so ne Pong Konsole hat auch mich in den Siebzigern angefixt ...


----------

